# Evinrude Fall Promotion,



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

<P class=MsoSubtitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=left>* Wills Marine of Pensacola*<P class=MsoSubtitle style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=left>* 1200 Barrancas Avenue, Pensacola, FL 32501*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue">* Ph (850) 432-2383 Fax (850) 432-0165<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue"> [email protected] www.willsmarine.net<o></o>*<P class=MsoBodyText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: left" align=left><SPAN style="COLOR: blue">* Established 1974 Jack Wills, Owner<o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*Wills Marine and BRP are proud to announce the new 2007 BRP ?Power of 2? Fall Consumer Retail Program. When you purchase a new Evinrude E-TEC motor <U>115 HP or higher</U> from October 15, 2007 through November 30, 2007**<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> you will receive either <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: red; tab-stops: list .5in; mso-list: l4 level1 lfo3"><A name=OLE_LINK1>*Up to $500 Cash Back (BRP Rebate)<o></o>*</A></LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1.25in; TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; tab-stops: list 1.25in; mso-list: l1 level1 lfo7"><SPAN style="mso-bookmark: OLE_LINK1"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-style: italic">Ø<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> *OR<o></o>*<UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; COLOR: red; tab-stops: list .5in; mso-list: l4 level1 lfo3"><SPAN style="mso-bookmark: OLE_LINK1">***<SPAN style="mso-bookmark: OLE_LINK1">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"> 2-year extended Protection Plan, for a total 5-years coverage.<o></o>*</LI>[/list]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.25in"><SPAN style="mso-bookmark: OLE_LINK1">*<o></o>*<SPAN style="mso-bookmark: OLE_LINK1"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Read on-line article Boating Industry web site (Oct 16) <o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">http://www.boating-industry.com/output.cfm?id=1300645*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: blue; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-bidi-font-size: 8.0pt">Michael ?Mike? Pitts<o></o></H1><H4 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-STYLE: normal">Sales Representative<o></o>*</H4><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">*At nominal cost to consumer.


----------

